# Fiesta corn pudding..



## Jeff G. (Nov 16, 2007)

Wednesday we had a pitch in at work.  I brought corn pudding..(corn casserole??).  I didn't have a recipe handy so I just tossed this together. 

--I made a double but here is the single recipe....

1 box Jiffy corn muffin mix. 
1 can cream corn
1 can Fiesta corn(drained)
8 oz sour cream
1 whole egg
2 egg yolks
2tlbs butter
1 tbls sugar
salt 
pepper.

Mix it up--put in a 9x9 pan and bake at 350 for 45 minutes.  Bring it up to 375 for 15 if it isn't browned off..

It's first time I tried it with the fiesta corn(corn with peppers in it).  Wow, what a difference!!  You could also add some bacon to this.  The egg yolks and sugar make it nice and rich and enhance the "pudding" factor.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, I'm headed out in a few minutes for the week end at daughter's. Taking Fiesta Corn Pudding Recipe with and all the necessary ingredients. Looks like just what the doctor ordererd.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks delicious!  Does it come out soft like a spoonbread, or more like a cornbread?


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 16, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Looks delicious!  Does it come out soft like a spoonbread, or more like a cornbread?



More like spoon bread.. Not nearly as firm as cornbread...and much creamier.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 18, 2007)

Aout Jeff's Fiesta Corn Pudding - I did make it at daughters - when I got there she had a pork roast with saurkraut getting happy in the slow cooker. Perfect time for the corn pudding so I put it together. Excellent slight sweet taste with the slight saur taste of the roast and kraut - went very well together indeed. Now I need a different kraut - meat dish for those not disposed to pork. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 18, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Aout Jeff's Fiesta Corn Pudding - I did make it at daughters - when I got there she had a pork roast with saurkraut getting happy in the slow cooker. Perfect time for the corn pudding so I put it together. Excellent slight sweet taste with the slight saur taste of the roast and kraut - went very well together indeed. Now I need a different kraut - meat dish for those not disposed to pork. Any ideas?




Try this page... 
Sauerkraut, Sauerkraut Recipes, Sauerkraut Health Benefits, Cooking With Sauerkraut, and more from Great Lakes Kraut Sauerkraut


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, excellent idea, good recipe selections.


----------

